
Overheated Silicon Valley Is Headed for a Bust - prostoalex
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/543381/vc-bill-gurley-tries-to-bust-the-bubble/?utm_campaign=Mattermark+Daily&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=24055255&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-_ccDuOrbreIm1i8ZQbVIeG9OtMgGi5SVYDfaJqsz3ygdiDX5tGdhMEyDYzi_2TlsdZLhOPm-B86TeXxlEHHdZ9-JFaQQ&_hsmi=24055255
======
calciphus
Here, have a ton of articles saying we're in a bubble and it's about to burst.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bubble%20silicon%20valley&sort...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=bubble%20silicon%20valley&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
WalterSear
That was pretty hand wavy, particularly compared to this counterpoint:

[http://blog.samaltman.com/the-tech-bust-
of-2015](http://blog.samaltman.com/the-tech-bust-of-2015)

------
ChuckMcM
I hope it bursts soon, we could use the traffic relief.

